# Headbadge Patina



## Vincer (Nov 6, 2019)

I have a new reproduction headbadge that I'd like to have match the old patina look on a bike I'm working on. Has anyone here done that and if so, how? Thanks


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 7, 2019)

Vincer said:


> I have a new reproduction headbadge that I'd like to have match the old patina look on a bike I'm working on. Has anyone here done that and if so, how? Thanks



Well you can pee on it sprinkle salt on it and leave it in the sun. How about a picture or two first though (of the bike and the head badge)


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 8, 2019)

*Untested Recipes.

Not My Recipes.*

….. patric


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 8, 2019)

Just boil it in a saturated solution of baking soda.  Makes a nice golden brown on brass.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 8, 2019)

Although the recommendations from @hoofhearted and @Andrew Gorman would likely produce better results, piss, beer, and even piss beer with salt is an option. See ~13 minute mark on this mighty car mods budget street cred episode.


----------



## vincev (Nov 11, 2019)

Go to You Tube and type in "rusting and aging."


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 31, 2019)

Oh man you guys had me laughing. So did it work? Early ‘70s we used this stinky stuff to tarnish copper in shop class. Liver of sulphur? Plug your nose but it works.


----------

